# Exhaust for Allroad



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

Any suggestions on an exhaust for a 2003 2.7T?
I see that APR and Milltek have one but the Milltek is pretty costly.
Does anyone else make an exhaust for the Allroad?
Thanks,
Carlos


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (carlosrelova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosrelova* »_Any suggestions on an exhaust for a 2003 2.7T?
I see that APR and Milltek have one but the Milltek is pretty costly.
Does anyone else make an exhaust for the Allroad?
Thanks,
Carlos

funny that you mention that, i was looking for exhausts and those two were the only ones i found as well. both are VERY costly. Considering my allroad isn't a race car, and i just wanted appearance (basically), i am going to go with aftermarket mufflers
(something like Magnaflow or Borla mufflers).
i'm getting two of these, and just throwing them where the stock mufflers were, leaving the factory piping. This will give my car a slightly throatier tone, and LOOK the part. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








link:
http://www.amazon.com/Magnaflo...r=8-4
they are only like $115 too.... so get two of those, throw them on, and voila! exhaust system for your allroad. the 4" tips will nicely fill out your stock valence as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
funny that you mention that, i was looking for exhausts and those two were the only ones i found as well. both are VERY costly. Considering my allroad isn't a race car, and i just wanted appearance (basically), i am going to go with aftermarket mufflers
(something like Magnaflow or Borla mufflers).
i'm getting two of these, and just throwing them where the stock mufflers were, leaving the factory piping. This will give my car a slightly throatier tone, and LOOK the part. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








link:
http://www.amazon.com/Magnaflo...r=8-4
they are only like $115 too.... so get two of those, throw them on, and voila! exhaust system for your allroad. the 4" tips will nicely fill out your stock valence as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thats a good thought. Those look pretty good. You will have to let me know how it turns out. Post some pictures as well. 
Thanks,
Carlos


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (carlosrelova)*

will do. i'm a-ways away from doing it though - my torque converter just went out, and that is costing me some serious coin to replace. The exhaust was going to happen this month but now it is pushed back a bit due to the transmission.


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I just saw this video on youtube on the B&B Exhaust for the Allroad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIN-GXEXeLY


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (carlosrelova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosrelova* »_I just saw this video on youtube on the B&B Exhaust for the Allroad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIN-GXEXeLY


wow that sounds good.
2 things:
1) i don't see the allroad exhaust on their webpage
2) their A6 exhaust for the same year/engine is almost $1300!!








seems all the exhausts are in the same ridiculously lofty ballpark.


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
wow that sounds good.
2 things:
1) i don't see the allroad exhaust on their webpage
2) their A6 exhaust for the same year/engine is almost $1300!!








seems all the exhausts are in the same ridiculously lofty ballpark.









DAMN!!! Like you said "lofty"!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (carlosrelova)*

yeah... that sucks man. i'd LOVE to have the Billy Boat exhaust, or Milltek, or some other premium brand... but paying close to $1500 or so for a catback on a station wagon that i don't race? i dunno. I mainly just want the appearance (in the back), and maybe a nice rumble or something.
shouldn't have to cost so damn much money. its insane.
I realize that part of that cost is probably due to low numbers of sales (not too many allroads rocking aftermarket exhausts i'd imagine), but it won't help with prices THAT high. sheesh.
i'm going to stick with plan A - get mufflers from Magnaflow or Borla off Amazon, and take to local muffler shop for custom exhaust. Will cost me maybe 1/4th of the price of the aftermarket systems


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

BabyFoodYellowGTI,
I checked around and the least expensive were the B&B and APR exhausts, $1269.00. Then the guys at Performance Cafe mentioned that Techtonics Tuning makes an exhaust for our cars. It isn't listed on the TT nor the Performance Cafe website. It's not as cheap as 1/4 of the $1500.00 price... but less than the B&B and APR exhausts. It's 2.5 stainless with Borla mufflers and a middle resonator. If you are interested, contact Mike ([email protected]). 
Carlos



_Modified by carlosrelova at 10:00 PM 6/17/2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (carlosrelova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosrelova* »_BabyFoodYellowGTI,
I checked around and the least expensive were the B&B and APR exhausts, $1269.00. Then the guys at Performance Cafe mentioned that Techtonics Tuning makes an exhaust for our cars. It isn't listed on the TT nor the Performance Cafe website. It's not as cheap as 1/4 of the $1500.00 price... but less than the B&B and APR exhausts. It's 2.5 stainless with Borla mufflers and a middle resonator. If you are interested, contact Mike ([email protected]). 
Carlos

_Modified by carlosrelova at 10:00 PM 6/17/2008_

thanks for the tip.
quick question - does it LOOK good? Techtonics is notorious for making excellent exhausts that are GREAT performers, low-key, and NOT flashy. 9 times out of 10 that's what i'd want.
BUT for my allroad i want high-chrome mufflers, big tips, and nice sound. i honestly could give a rats ass about performance. its an allroad








yeah i may go with just the mufflers anyway, suits my needs better. but if you're interested in performance and very high quality, i'd recommend techtonics all day long. they are a great company with outstanding products! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
thanks for the tip.
quick question - does it LOOK good? Techtonics is notorious for making excellent exhausts that are GREAT performers, low-key, and NOT flashy. 9 times out of 10 that's what i'd want.
BUT for my allroad i want high-chrome mufflers, big tips, and nice sound. i honestly could give a rats ass about performance. its an allroad








yeah i may go with just the mufflers anyway, suits my needs better. but if you're interested in performance and very high quality, i'd recommend techtonics all day long. they are a great company with outstanding products! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Good point. I didn't see any pictures of the exhaust so I don't know how it looks. 
Good to know that Techtonics makes some great products and is highly recommended.
I will keep looking.


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust for Allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

BabyFoodYellowGTI
Check out this thread at audizine and scroll down to see the pics of the allroads with custom Magnaflow exhausts...
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...18413
This maybe the way to go...
Carlos


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB-M_KbwTq4 I like this exhaust. Haha just straight pipes.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (foxhound720)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxhound720* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB-M_KbwTq4 I like this exhaust. Haha just straight pipes.

that sounds awesome.








i'd never rock that on my car - i pride myself on the fast stealth... but if i saw that on the street i'd be jaw-dropping, that's for sure.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I run straight pipes on my car and I hate it. It's so loud.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (foxhound720)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxhound720* »_I run straight pipes on my car and I hate it. It's so loud.

on an allroad?
a buddy of mine did an open-style exhast on his A4 avant.... had mufflers though. too-loud, had to tone it down.
For Audis, you don't want open exhausts.... too much for such a classy, understated car


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

So did anyone mount up those magnaflos? I'm thinking about going that route. Just to give the family truckster a bit of a growl.....


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (ErockBar1)*

i still haven't gotten around to getting it done... have had a ton of stuff come up that is preventing me from affording this... but it is still my next mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Well if I beat you to it I'll be sure to give a full report http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ErockBar1 at 10:51 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (ErockBar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_Well if I best you to it I'll be sure to give a full report http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh for sure. there will be pictures & video. i would hope carlos does the same if he gets it done first! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have the magnaflows with 3.5" tips & it sounds awesome, it has a nice growl @ WOT & is quite at idle. I had them first just replace the mufflers & tips but it was still too quite. So I had them remove the resonators at the rear & it was purrrrrfect. No droning on the hwy & souds mean when I get on it.










_Modified by b5in at 1:34 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_I have the magnaflows with 3" tips & it sounds awesome, it has a nice growl @ WOT & is quite at idle. I had them first just replace the mufflers & tips but it was still too quite. So I had them remove the resonators at the rear & it was purrrrrfect. No droning on the hwy & souds mean when I get on it.









ok you DO realize you're going to have to post pics and a video clip of said exhaust, right? just post the video up on youtube, take it with your digital camera please!








but awesome to hear. any reason you went with 3" tips instead of 4" tips? (or 3.5"?)


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
ok you DO realize you're going to have to post pics and a video clip of said exhaust, right? just post the video up on youtube, take it with your digital camera please!








but awesome to hear. any reason you went with 3" tips instead of 4" tips? (or 3.5"?)

I figured, but I thought I would post up the info right away, but I will get them up.
I went with 3.5", I forgot to put the ".5" in there, I would have went with 4", but then I would have had to wait...and I don't like waiting


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

im interested to hear this exhaust too. i'm looking at picking up an allroad, but still want to hear the tone.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dallas04gli* »_im interested to hear this exhaust too. i'm looking at picking up an allroad, but still want to hear the tone.

honestly you can just look up B5 S4's on youtube and hear their exhausts.... it's the same engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Here are some pics to help hold you over for another day or 2 until I get some audio of it:
Sorry the car sooo filthy, it hasn';t been washed for a good month


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks great paul! thanks so much for the pictures. looks awesome. i need to get that done soon!
you should de-badge the rear btw.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks great paul! thanks so much for the pictures. looks awesome. i need to get that done soon!
you should de-badge the rear btw.

















thanks man & yeah I have been meaning to stop somewhere & get some fishing line to debadge, there's not enough time in the day


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_

thanks man & yeah I have been meaning to stop somewhere & get some fishing line to debadge, there's not enough time in the day









you can just use floss. thats what i used on the A4 and more recently on the allroad. works fine.
1) wash and dry the back end.
2) heat with hairdryer
3)saw off with floss
4) get most all of the off with goo gone.
5) remove ghost outline with rubbing compound.
6) rinse area off, dry, wax
7) stand back and admire your work.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (verb.move)*

Like that Cruzer plate!!!! Now are those the 3.5 tips? Why debadge? You paid for em might as well show em off!!!










_Modified by ErockBar1 at 10:55 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (ErockBar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_Like that Cruzer plate!!!! Now are those the 3.5 tips? Why debadge? You paid for em might as well show em off!!!









_Modified by ErockBar1 at 10:55 PM 10-26-2008_

smooth asses look good








speaking of exahusts i cut out the center resonator on my AR last week. sounds pretty good, just a little bit louder than before. really nice sounding at 3000+ rpm.


_Modified by verb.move at 9:50 PM 10/26/2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_Why debadge? You paid for em might as well show em off!!!









well personally i just prefer the cleaner look. all base-level allroads were 2.7Ts, and they all have quattro... so nothing really worth "bragging" about badge-wise. If i had an RS6 wagon that would be a different story, obviously.








clean butt:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
well personally i just prefer the cleaner look. all base-level allroads were 2.7Ts, and they all have quattro... so nothing really worth "bragging" about badge-wise. If i had an RS6 wagon that would be a different story, obviously.








clean butt:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


nice arse


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_nice arse









thank you sir.








i just need that exhaust now....


----------

